# Double reed Spalted Maple Burl Duck Call. Wood from mja979.



## James (Nov 4, 2013)

Got this wood from Marcus, and what a nice piece of burl. This duck call has eyes, swirls, spalt, and about everything else. Stainless band was made on the other side of my shop.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SENC (Nov 4, 2013)

Well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 4, 2013)

Very nice looking call!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 4, 2013)

Very Nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James (Nov 5, 2013)

mja979 said:


> Excellent work! Do you have a website?


www.solomountaingamecalls.com but most of my calls are on facebook, just search solo mountain game calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice call!


----------

